# New boat ramp on perdido



## PERDIDO PIRATE (Oct 4, 2007)

Does any body know when the county is suposed to start on the new ramp next to rubys fish camp?


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

last i heard the county wasn't gonna put up the money needed to purchase the property. due to public outcry...


----------

